# Very short Herrmann LASS example



## synthetic (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice. One of the only libraries that can sound this intimate. 

Did you hear the legato sordinos at NAMM? Beautiful stuff. Can't wait for that to ship.


----------



## Rob (Jan 18, 2011)

very nice and real


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, sounds very good! 

In the past I did a cool experiment with another lib. Could you send me the midi?


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 18, 2011)

That does indeed sound very clean and true.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 18, 2011)

germancomponist @ Tue Jan 18 said:


> Yes, sounds very good!
> 
> In the past I did a cool experiment with another lib. Could you send me the midi?



if I can find the file, I'd be happy to!


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice work. Yeah I can really feel the bow on the strings there! o-[][]-o


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2011)

I love LA Scoring Strings.


----------



## SvK (Jan 20, 2011)

Tone is good but its too quantized....needs to be a tad looser.....im being anal i know....its just to precise.

SvK


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 20, 2011)

SvK @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Tone is good but its too quantized....needs to be a tad looser.....im being anal i know....its just to precise.
> 
> SvK



wow, I must be Bill Bruford 'cause it ain't quantized! All me, all played in real time! he he he =o /\~O


----------



## SvK (Jan 20, 2011)

Ha ... I still think its to tight though...you dont agree?


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 20, 2011)

It's tight because of my awesomness.. 

I can sort of see your point but I've heard Esa Pekka Salonen do Fahrenheit 451 with the LA Phil and those strings are even tighter rhythmically than I am. 

I will give you that with some finer programming this could be very realistic. It's a sketch at this point and no more than that.


----------



## SvK (Jan 21, 2011)

Its very good


----------

